# Tiki Aquarium



## wildman (May 20, 2008)

So SWMBO got me a Tiki aquarium that is all of about 3.5 Gallons (9 in diameter and 15 in tall)
http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Treasur...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1227129646&sr=1-1

for our basement bar. It has a 10 or 11 Watt coral life bulb, a duetto 100 and I put a small heater in the gravel. I'm looking to plant it heavily (low tech, ferts only, no CO2) and populate it. I have some ideas but wanted to bounce them off of some other folks. I'm thinking of 5-6 fish at most, depending on their sizes.

Fish options: zebra danios, pseudomugil sp.'s, dwarf emerald rasboras, galaxy rasboras, harlequin rasboras, a scarlet gem badis, a dwarf gourami, a betta, or a pearl gourami.

Shrimp: 4 to 5 cherries or zebras

Plants: A. nana, java fern, vals for the background.

Any ideas on any other fish that would do well in a small set up like this? Would you AVOID any of these fish? Why? I'd probably go with 4-6 of the smaller fish or just 1 of the larger ones?

What would be your choice for a nice tall background plants? Foreground/ bottom(keeping in mind there isn't that much)?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

As far as fish choices, IMO the gouramis, danios, and harlequin rasboras would not be good choices as they need more swimming room. I'd go with either some of the dwarf rasboras or a betta just b/c I think they'd be a hardier choice. 

If you want a really stand-out betta, check out the ones on www.AquaBid.com. But if you want to mix a betta with shrimp you'd be better off with an Amano or two since they would be less likely to become a snack. Nerite snails might be the best choices of all, though.

For plant choices, E. tenellus "regular" would be a nice background plant, or some of the mini rotalas or bonsai species. For the foreground I'd probably go with Marselia minuta since it's small and will carpet even in low light.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I met the owner of this company at a gift show in Atlanta. They were really cool and the lady was very pretty (unrelated yet I still mention it.) They had about 10 of these things all setup with saltwater fish. They look a lot bigger in person, huh. 

Have you looked at their website? http://www.oceantreasurescollection.com/models.htm

I don't see a lot of room for substrate/ planting though. How much floor space is there?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I have two of those units not running but used to sell them a few years back. They have a small foot print as far as substrate goes. I would stay away from the betta and the gourami. The other fish would be fine. Did you get the fresh water one or the salt water scape? I would like to see about getting just the insert to change out the reef scape that it has for the fresh water one.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I would not put any of the fish you suggest in it except for maybe the Beta. All of those fish need schools and some of them are particularily very active, especially the Zebra Danios. For a tank that size and with that footprint I'd go with come CRS. The tank is taller than it is wide/long and there for completely unsuitable for fish like Zebras (not forgetting the volume of space after substrate/hadscape is in). 

I wouldn't mind getting one of thoe myself for my office though, and if I find one around here, I'll probably pick it up and set it up with some shrimps.

Nice gift you got!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

$359 for that tank! Aaacck!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

The tanks are expensive but they are nice looking. I dont see a problem with a small school of Celestrial Pearl Danios, or something similar in size. They put other salt water fish in that tank and they are more sensitive than a fresh water fish. There are small fish that would do fine in that tank. There was an article in TFH I think last month that was on nano tanks and fish.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

That tank is only 3.5gls empty. After hardscape that volume is reduced. I have CPDs, and they need to be in groups (min 6, though more is better) and there is no way you can ethically house 6 in a tank that has less volume that 10gls, let alone a 3.5gl with hardscape in it. 
I'd only put shrimp in it.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That tank is pretty tall and doesn't really give a lot of fish to swim across. I think that would be a good tank for shrimps. You can probably put some plant, mainly stems that will grow to the top of that if there is enough light.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

wildman said:


> Fish options: zebra danios, pseudomugil sp.'s, dwarf emerald rasboras, galaxy rasboras, harlequin rasboras, a scarlet gem badis, a dwarf gourami, a betta, or a pearl gourami.


You're only getting 1 of these species, right? Not all of them?:eek5:

The only thing that could go in there is a Betta, IF you have a filter and heater (maybe a Badis).


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I disagree with all of you.... There is nothing to hard scape. The tank has the hard scape already in place. The only thing that would need to be done would be to put gravel or sand on the bottom. In the TFH December issue there is an article on Dario Dario and other Nano worthy fish and it states that this fish can be kept and bred in a 2 gallon tank. I would read the article its a good one.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

A bump for Dario Dario awesome lil fish


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

why are these things so expensive? they look so cheap and cheesy. What's the allure?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

MedRed said:


> why are these things so expensive? they look so cheap and cheesy. What's the allure?


When you have one you will know.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> When you have one you will know.


meh... these are the rare beanie babies, the 1999 tickle me elmos, the launch day nintendo wii's of the aquarium world.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

They are cool just a conversation piece. Easy to maintain as well. If don right you can have a nice eco system in there.


----------

